

Stuff Goes Bad: ERLANG IN ANGER - areski
http://www.erlang-in-anger.com/

======
subdane
Pick up the thread here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8330501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8330501)

